# Macport ne répond pas



## dbourrion (1 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour. J'ai installé Macport, tout semblait normal mais impossible de lancer un "port" pour le selfupdate par exemple.
J'ai tenté plusieurs installations, elles se déroulent normalement mais rien ne réagit ensuite... :-(

Est-ce que quelqu'un a une piste ? Merci par avance.


----------



## brandelune (24 Décembre 2007)

sudo ?


----------



## FjRond (25 Décembre 2007)

```
$ sudo port -d selfupdate
passwd:
```
Puis 

```
$ sudo port install <package>
```


----------

